# RPG Maker VX 1.02 English



## BoneMonkey (Feb 29, 2008)

RPG Maker has been released in english ! here is how to get it running on your computer

A BIG THANK YOU TO CRUDDY BUDDY !

1. Go to the offical website http://tkool.jp/products/rpgvx/eng/download.html
and download the following 

RPGMakerVX102.zip 

2. Unzip RPGMakerVX102.zip and you will get three folders install RPGVX 
and RPGVX_RTP , Autorun doesn't seem to do anything lol 

3. Copy the file RPGVX.EXE (The crack) into your RPGVX English directory
and overwrite.

4. Rename the file RPGVXENU.dll to RPGVXJPN.dll in your RPG Maker Directory.

5. Thats it ! You should know have RPG Maker in english cracked!


I WILL NOT TELL YOU WHERE TO GET THE CRACK IN THIS THREAD!


----------



## modshroom128 (Feb 29, 2008)

what a pointless thread


----------



## bobrules (Feb 29, 2008)

testting area worthy.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 29, 2008)

oh yeah well suck my balls


----------



## Westside (Feb 29, 2008)

Dude, so you are saying that the Crack for the 1.01 Jap version will work on 1.02?


----------



## Law (Feb 29, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> Dude, so you are saying that the Crack for the 1.01 Jap version will work on 1.02?



It's so simple! We should have been able to figure it out using a little brain power!


Actually, I'm going to try it now.


Although that "RPGV*XENU*.dll" part seems suspicious....
Nevermind, it's a real file.

Edit:

Oh wow, actually works..

For once BoneMonkey posted something useful! (Just kidding!)

Although when you go to Help -> About it says version number x.xx.


----------



## Hyperlisk_ (Feb 29, 2008)

Too bad it's not the cracked 1.02 version. There's already a keygen and a crack for the English version. I made the crack, and my friend made the keygen. Only me and two other people have them. No. I will not give you them, so don't ask. I just like bragging.


----------



## Westside (Feb 29, 2008)

dude, BM, the crack worked.  Please allow me to lick your donkeyballs for you.


----------



## Law (Feb 29, 2008)

Hyperlisk_ said:
			
		

> Too bad it's not the cracked 1.02 version. There's already a keygen and a crack for the English version. I made the crack, and my friend made the keygen. Only me and two other people have them. No. I will not give you them, so don't ask. I jsut like bragging.



Do you have a changelog for the differences between 1.01 and 1.02? Tbh I think it's just a few small bug fixes.

I also doubt that these "cracks" and "keygens" exist.

Screenshots or gtfo.


----------



## Westside (Feb 29, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> Hyperlisk_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In 1.02 they took out the ability for you to make a porno game, so we actually win in this case.


----------



## Law (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks again BoneMonkey for giving me something to do over the weekend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!

Can't wait until I can play that GBAtemp RPG of yours.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Mar 1, 2008)

*bows* I knew my Bone Buddy really wanted it so I farted around and it just happened to work. :-)

*Posts merged*



			
				Hyperlisk_ said:
			
		

> Too bad it's not the cracked 1.02 version. There's already a keygen and a crack for the English version. I made the crack, and my friend made the keygen. Only me and two other people have them. No. I will not give you them, so don't ask. I just like bragging.



Well my method works without your stupid keygen, and Bone Monkey already shared it with everyone so I guess you are now irrelvant. LOL. Oh, and I get to brag about coming up with it AND get the credit so nanner nanner!


By the way, the crack that Boneboy is talking about is from the Japanese version. This crack has been around for ages so it shouldn't be difficult to find. However, cracks are evil and bad and not supported by the moderators or users of GBATEMP.


----------



## Law (Mar 1, 2008)

Should we refer to them as "weed" instead of "crack" from now on?

*Posts merged*

lol merged post is merged


Haha oh wow, editing the post messes it up.


----------



## Hyperlisk_ (Mar 1, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> Hyperlisk_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trust me... I know... I'm the one that cracked v1.00 and v1.01...


----------



## Law (Mar 1, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Ú¿°°±±ÛÛÛÜÜßßÜÜÛÛÛÛ²ÛÛÛÜÜßßÜÜÛÛÛÚÅÄÅÄÅÄÄÄÅÄÅÄÅ¿ÛÛÛÜÜßßÜÜÛÛÛÛ²ÛÛÛÜÜßßÜÜÛÛÛ±±°°Ú¿
> Û                                RPG Maker VX                                 Û
> ±°ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ²Û²ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛI²°²±±°°°±±²°²IÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ²Û²ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ°±
> ²Û²                         XWareM2 Proudly Presents :                      ²Û²
> ...



Man, I don't see the name Hyperlisk in there at all. Quit trolling and let the thread go in its own way. Just because CruddyBuddy thought of a genius way to get it to work, doesn't mean you should shit on it because you have a so called "crack" and "keygen".

Tbh, I think you're just butthurt because CruddyBuddy got it figured out before you, or rather, you just want some e-tention.


----------



## Hyperlisk_ (Mar 1, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too bad that's not the original one. I'm really not trying to kill this thread, but I will defend myself. The original one was posted on a popular torrent site... The name has something to do with ISO... Uploaded by me as well... Check the date on that, then get back to me


----------



## Law (Mar 1, 2008)

Defend yourself.. from an attack you started?

Sorry, do you know how this whole Defense thing works?

Anyway, since I don't speak Troll, out of respect for BoneMonkey and CruddyBuddy I'm just going to /ignore.


----------



## Zarcon (Mar 1, 2008)

You guys need to cool down, this topic is kind of iffy as it is. =P

And to clear things up, if this is the same Hyperlisk then they did indeed create several cracks for VX.
But to be fair, you really shouldn't be tooting your own horn as they say.
Although I'm kind of curious how you found your way here...


----------



## cruddybuddy (Mar 1, 2008)

Wait a minute, am I going to go to jail now for this?


----------



## Hyperlisk_ (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm just an all-around pirate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways, proof that Law wanted, though I'm ignored now >_>

Keygen image: (I didn't make a video because then I'd give away a serial) http://g0t0.info/keygen.png
Video of my patch: (Sadly you can't hear the music in it) http://www.megaupload.com/?d=1WI02Z1Y

EDIT: The 'Serial Number' in that image does not activate the software. Just making sure I don't get banned for that >_


----------



## BoneMonkey (Mar 1, 2008)

first off dont thank me i didn't do anything this was all cruddy buddy ! 

second hyperlisk you can go lick my balls you didnt do shit lol


----------



## Hyperlisk_ (Mar 1, 2008)

BoneMonkey said:
			
		

> first off dont thank me i didn't do anything this was all cruddy buddy !
> 
> second hyperlisk you can go lick my balls you didnt do shit lol


You might as well lick your own balls, just like you said, you didn't do anything either.

And I have done something. I've got 1.02, whereas you guys don't.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Mar 1, 2008)

Hyperlisk_ said:
			
		

> BoneMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes we do.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Mar 1, 2008)

Hyperlisk_ said:
			
		

> BoneMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i never said i did anything unlike you and i have 1.02 also lol


----------



## Dirtie (Mar 1, 2008)

Zarcon said:
			
		

> And to clear things up, if this is the same Hyperlisk then they did indeed create several cracks for VX.


^Indeed.

And BoneMonkey, you really are just playing around with the Jap version (1.01 I think?) of the application. The only difference now is that you have officially translated strings and MAYBE an updated RGSS2 dll. If that works for you, so be it, but being clueless is something you seem to be good at 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hyperlisk: do you intend to release the crack/keygen at all, or are you going to keep it private?


----------



## Hyperlisk_ (Mar 1, 2008)

Dirtie said:
			
		

> Hyperlisk: do you intend to release the crack/keygen at all, or are you going to leave those duties to someone else?


It's not my keygen to release, so I don't know if he'll release that, as for the crack, I'm thinking about releasing it this week. I'm on a cracking team, so it'll be a release from my team.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Mar 1, 2008)

Dirtie said:
			
		

> Zarcon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




is that so huh ?





i must of download some other RPGMAKER VX 1.02 then ......


if you want to shut up me send me the keygen or a OP to verify it then we will delete it


----------



## Hyperlisk_ (Mar 1, 2008)

BoneMonkey said:
			
		

> Dirtie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BoneMonkey, what you're not understanding is that you are using the cracked 1.01 version. Thus, 1.01 does not equal 1.02. When Enterbrain updates the maker, they update the RPGVX.exe, not the DLLs. So while you may think you have 1.02, in reality, you don't.

EDIT: Really quick BoneMonkey. Go to Help->About in RPG Maker VX. If yours does not say RPGVX Version 1.02, then you are not using it. A picture would be good proof. I'll post mine up, gimme a second.

EDIT2: Here's mine:


----------



## BoneMonkey (Mar 1, 2008)

yours looks shopped

mines is better


----------



## Dirtie (Mar 1, 2008)

Isn't the about dialog stuff stored in the strings DLL anyway?


----------



## Hyperlisk_ (Mar 1, 2008)

On the contrary, I'm thinking quite the opposite.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Mar 1, 2008)

well i just want to say im osrry to hyperlisk if i seemed rude but i dont trust anyone 

i still dont believe you have or made a keygen or just made one for your friend


----------



## Hyperlisk_ (Mar 1, 2008)

I didn't make a keygen. I never said I did... My friend made a keygen. I made a crack(patch) But that's fine if you don't believe me. Just a side note, my patch is only like 10 bytes long XD


----------



## BoneMonkey (Mar 1, 2008)

then send me the patch 

and you guys are right its 1.01 :-(


----------



## Hyperlisk_ (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm not going to release the patch until sometime this week. I don't want to unleash the hordes of people with the crack onto the RPG Maker community.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Mar 1, 2008)

liesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss then


----------



## cruddybuddy (Mar 1, 2008)

1.01 = Japanese
1.02 = English

Since we are fooling the crack into thinking it is running the Japanese version, it is going to say 1.01. Trust me, it's the 1.02 version. If you don't believe me, then make a game with the cracked version then open it with the time limited 1.02 version. No PROBLEMS.

There, stop doubting your old buddy. It plays fine; just use it.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Mar 1, 2008)

thats what im thinking !  stop trying to trick me dirtie and hybilisk !


----------



## Hyperlisk_ (Mar 1, 2008)

Well of course you can open older projects with a newer version. You think they would just make your projects stop working? You know how many unhappy customers they'd have?


----------



## BoneMonkey (Mar 1, 2008)

lies make baby jesus cry Hyperlisk


----------



## cruddybuddy (Mar 1, 2008)

Hyperlisk_ said:
			
		

> Well of course you can open older projects with a newer version. You think they would just make your projects stop working? You know how many unhappy customers they'd have?



LOL, go away and stop annoying the Beast and the Monkey.


----------



## Hyperlisk_ (Mar 1, 2008)

If I were annoying the Monkey, he wouldn't be trying to befriend me on the side.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Mar 1, 2008)

BoneMonkey said:
			
		

> lies make baby jesus cry Hyperlisk



LOL!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Mar 1, 2008)

i dont want this thread to turn into a flame war 

i just want a dam crack for rpgmaker !


----------



## Westside (Mar 1, 2008)

Hyperlisk_ said:
			
		

> If I were annoying the Monkey, he wouldn't be trying to befriend me on the side.



Actually he didn't know it was you, you fooled him and gave him a boner with that avatar.

BM is a close friend of Pedobear.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Mar 1, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> Hyperlisk_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pedobear molestered me :-(


----------



## Hyperlisk_ (Mar 1, 2008)

BoneMonkey said:
			
		

> i dont want this thread to turn into a flame war
> 
> i just want a dam crack for rpgmaker !


It's not a flame war, right now it's just fun.

And NO SOUP FOR YOU!


----------



## cruddybuddy (Mar 1, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> Hyperlisk_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL! X2


----------



## Hyperlisk_ (Mar 1, 2008)

Lawl 3 posts at the same time.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Mar 1, 2008)

Hyperlisk_ said:
			
		

> BoneMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FAIL


----------



## Hyperlisk_ (Mar 1, 2008)

/me casts Egress


----------



## Westside (Mar 1, 2008)

BoneMonkey said:
			
		

> Westside said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There, there, but wasn't that Michael Jackson?


----------



## BoneMonkey (Mar 1, 2008)

no that was consensual


----------



## Westside (Mar 1, 2008)

Consexual is the word that you are looking for.





 , Sexcellent, time for some sexcercise, this is so sexciting!!!


----------



## cruddybuddy (Mar 1, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> Consexual is the word that you are looking for.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Westside, how come you know all the sexy words like sexcellent and dickpenis?


----------



## BoneMonkey (Mar 1, 2008)

I FOUND A KEYGEN ! im testing it now hold please

*Posts merged*

YES IT WORKS ! WOOOOOOOOOT ! 
here is photo evidence 






they keygen is not hard to find its on a popular torrent site


----------



## Hyperlisk_ (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm thinking you found the XP keygen. For whatever reason, XP's keygen works on VX also.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Mar 1, 2008)

yes it looks like it lol


----------



## Hyperlisk_ (Mar 1, 2008)

Even if Enterbrain fixes that, my crack would still work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Provided they don't fix what I patch... I only use like 6 bytes of space though...


----------



## Zarcon (Mar 1, 2008)

Hyperlisk likes tooting his/her own horn~
=P

I really like how on top of things Enterbrain is though...using the same key system as XP...and removing several features from VX...totally on top of things...


----------



## Hyperlisk_ (Mar 1, 2008)

Zarcon said:
			
		

> Hyperlisk likes tooting his/her own horn~
> =P


I think I said that somewhere towards the beginning of this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I said "I like bragging"

And it's 'his'


----------



## Dirtie (Mar 1, 2008)

Woah that's crazy - I just used my (legit) RMXP serial and it worked 

Well kinda, cos I modified the keygen to use my own serial then generated the activation code from that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Those activation codes must be universal or something, because my legit ones would tell me they were already used in RMXP, but in VX it says they're invalid, and ditto for my serial if I try and get a new activation code the proper way.

Just a question Hyperlisk - RMXP was a pain to try and crack, mainly because I had 0% experience (and still do) but also because of the stupid packing scheme that the exe used (forgot what it was called). Was RMVX the same?


----------



## Hyperlisk_ (Mar 1, 2008)

RPGVX.exe is packed with ASProtect 1.22 (IIRC) but the file that is used to verify the key (PSIKey_2.dll) has no protection whatsoever. So I modified the serial checking routine to edit some of RPGVX.exe in memory, thus eliminating the need to unpack it.


----------



## Moots (Mar 1, 2008)

Hyper if you are one of the fine people that provide the pirate community with cracks and keygens then I sir, salute you, without these I would be poor, or have no software library.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Mar 1, 2008)

xp serials and keygen work with VX soo no need for cracks or patches


----------



## Dirtie (Mar 1, 2008)

Hyperlisk_ said:
			
		

> RPGVX.exe is packed with ASProtect 1.22 (IIRC) but the file that is used to verify the key (PSIKey_2.dll) has no protection whatsoever. So I modified the serial checking routine to edit some of RPGVX.exe in memory, thus eliminating the need to unpack it.


Thanks for the info


----------



## Goodlookinguy (Mar 3, 2008)

Aww...you've beat me to the crack Hyperlisk.  I was planning on making a crack but I had too much stuff to do this weekend, and only got around to unpacking the file.  Though I could swear it was ASPack 2.12.  I unpacked it and I was pretty sure that's what it was when I unpacked it.


----------

